# Found a new route to downtown L.A. from O.C. via coastal



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Bike Ride Profile | 53 miles near Lake Forest | Times and Records | Strava

Northbound on S Alameda St. is good: lots of 3-way intersections that you can keep riding without stopping, since the below-ground railroad track is on your right.

A big minus is the air quality. That railroad track is used a lot, and the diesel exhaust from the locomotive is deadly. Another minus is that there is no shade.

The pavement is new and smooth, and you can see the tall office buildings of downtown L.A. right in front of you, so you know how far you are from the destination.


----------

